# Off Brand: video - Kumamoto earthquake hit Sony



## snoke (Aug 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/R-S0_SkGqbw

Lucky nobody at work!


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 12, 2017)

Well, that certainly does make it easy to understand the production delays..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2017)

This is one year old news, its well known what happened to camera production after the earthquake.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This is one year old news, its well known what happened to camera production after the earthquake.



But it is recently released video, so some might find it interesting. I got notification of the video release in several news feeds but haven't watched it.


----------

